# CAGS Eliminator on an 05 GTO



## GrayGoat (Mar 5, 2005)

Will the CAGS eliminator used on the 04 GTO work on an 05? I can't find one store that specifically say's it'll will, and it seems with a search here, only 04 members have it installed. I've got to get one of these things!


----------



## VQ35DE (Feb 20, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## GrayGoat (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks, it's been ordered!


----------



## jontyrees (Dec 21, 2004)

You just need a 2.2k ohm resistor from Radio Shack. They're $0.99 for a pack of 5. Oh, and a roll of electrical tape.


----------



## chrbut (Feb 11, 2005)

why does CAGS annoy you guys....I rarely have the car send me from 1 - 4 . I'm either too low or too high on the RPM band...usually high. And if the car wants to save you gas - let it do so.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

chrbut said:


> why does CAGS annoy you guys....I rarely have the car send me from 1 - 4 . I'm either too low or too high on the RPM band...usually high. And if the car wants to save you gas - let it do so.



It's the principal of the thing. I bought a _manual_ transmission...I don't want it to Big Brother me. 

Besides...it still sneaks up on you sometimes (like when following tards who forget that the accellerator is on the right through an intersection)...


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Besides...it still sneaks up on you sometimes (like when following tards who forget that the accellerator is on the right through an intersection)...


God I HATE THAT!!! LOL!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GTPprix said:


> God I HATE THAT!!! LOL!



...and that's why I'm looking forward to have you wipe that stupid amber light off of my dash later this month!


----------



## GrayGoat (Mar 5, 2005)

jontyrees said:


> You just need a 2.2k ohm resistor from Radio Shack. They're $0.99 for a pack of 5. Oh, and a roll of electrical tape.


I considered that, but I wanted something that looked OEM/Professional, not 'Okie Engineered'. I can afford a few more bucks for appearance sake.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Groucho said:


> It's the principal of the thing. I bought a _manual_ transmission...I don't want it to Big Brother me.
> 
> Besides...it still sneaks up on you sometimes (like when following tards who forget that the accellerator is on the right through an intersection)...


Gotta agree with both of you. I hardly ever get CAGGED but when it does happen, it's really annoying. It's one of the dumbest ideas I've ever seen make it into production. In order to avoid CAGS I make sure I stay in 1st up to 20+ mph. And the idea is to improve mileage?


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

Take it out in software. Makes more sense.


----------



## GrayGoat (Mar 5, 2005)

AmesGTO said:


> Take it out in software. Makes more sense.


I know it's early in the year, but what programmer is available for an 05 GTO PCM? Can't find one of those either - I'd like one if it's available.


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

GrayGoat said:


> I know it's early in the year, but what programmer is available for an 05 GTO PCM? Can't find one of those either - I'd like one if it's available.


You can get in on the LA Shift Light group buy if you want, I can turn the CAGS light off while I'm in there.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I was on: http://www.c5forum.com/diy/cagsinstall.php and noticed that the install required disconnecting the battery. Is that for saftey issues? Does it NEED to be d/c?


----------



## jontyrees (Dec 21, 2004)

GrayGoat said:


> I considered that, but I wanted something that looked OEM/Professional, not 'Okie Engineered'. I can afford a few more bucks for appearance sake.


I figure if anyone sees my rigged fix, I just ran 'em over! The connector is tucked right up on top of the transmission - I had to get a flashlight to find it and I knew where I was going!

The CAGS bothered me the most pulling away from a light in traffic on to a more major road - just when you want to punch it to get around someone and merge, you get shoved into 4th.


----------



## rworkman98 (Feb 10, 2005)

The_Goat said:


> I was on: http://www.c5forum.com/diy/cagsinstall.php and noticed that the install required disconnecting the battery. Is that for saftey issues? Does it NEED to be d/c?


No. I've done it on my '02 Vette and my '05 GTO, and didn't disconnect the battery either time. It didn't cause any problems.


----------



## GrayGoat (Mar 5, 2005)

rworkman98 said:


> No. I've done it on my '02 Vette and my '05 GTO, and didn't disconnect the battery either time. It didn't cause any problems.


I second the motion. Just got the part from Summit and it installed just fine without disconnecting the battery. Hoo-rah....Life is good.


----------



## GTODAVE05 (Apr 29, 2005)

yes i agree can really b a pain n the arse!!!!!


----------



## toddhson (Feb 20, 2005)

The CAGS was a pain, got me all the time in parking lots, defeating it was the 1st mod I had to do, 2nd was a real battery, 3rd was a real accessory outlet, and 4th was getting the traction control to default off !!!!


----------

